# SE II question



## aloha (Oct 12, 2008)

If required in the steel problem"show all the calculation" Does that mean have to calculate the capacity according to the spec. step by step and can't use steel manual tables? I highly doubt it.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 12, 2008)

aloha,

The term: "show the calculation" in the SEII can mean a few different things.

It could mean calculate the ASD or LRFD moment using the equations in the spec portion of the 13th edition. Of coourse, this is perfectly just fine.

Like you, I would like to do it the easier way. That would give me more time in order to complete the exam with time to review it. I would reference the table used when you list the ASD or LRFD moment for a specific shape.

Remember, most of what the SEII is testing you on is your thought proccess. As long as you can make it as easy as possible for the grader to see how you are thinking about something, the better.

I hope this helps!!


----------



## buening (Oct 13, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> aloha,
> The term: "show the calculation" in the SEII can mean a few different things.
> 
> It could mean calculate the ASD or LRFD moment using the equations in the spec portion of the 13th edition. Of coourse, this is perfectly just fine.
> ...


Kevo I don't believe we are allowed the option of ASD any more, but I could be wrong. I think the only thing ASD is masonry.


----------



## ARLORD (Oct 13, 2008)

buening said:


> Kevo I don't believe we are allowed the option of ASD any more, but I could be wrong. I think the only thing ASD is masonry.




Sure ASD is allowed for steel, see the attached link, note 3.

http://www.ncees.org/exams/professional/pe...n_standards.pdf

Wood design is also based on allowable stresses.


----------

